# Pt-111 g2



## hud35500

I've always liked Taurus handguns. They can be quirky, but they've always worked for me. The latest is the PT-111 G2. Nice trigger and great ergonomics. Re-strike is a plus. At $340.00, what's not to like.


----------



## JMessmer

Friends don't let friends buy Taurus.


----------



## hud35500

Have you ever owned one ?


----------



## JMessmer

Sadly...


----------



## hud35500

Details ? I've owned a model 85 revolver, a 669, and a PT-945. No trouble with any of them.


----------



## hud35500

What I thought !


----------



## Taurus24

People will not hesitate to bash Taurus or Hi-Point. Though for the life of me besides ugliness Hi-Point has to be one of the most reliable firearms out of the box I have ever seen. I get on very few forums were people complain about the reliability of their Hi-Point. Also I have owned many, many Taurus's and have only had a couple guns with small issues. Show me a person that says any gun manufacture that puts out as many firearms as Taurus and doesn't have ANY issues and I will show you a liar. And I digress....To be fair I do own a CZ, it has had as many problems as 90% of my Taurus's, i.e. none.

Congrats on the G2, very hard to find these days, and at $340 I would have also snatched that up. Where did you get it??


----------



## paratrooper

Taurus24 said:


> People will not hesitate to bash Taurus or Hi-Point. Though for the life of me besides ugliness Hi-Point has to be one of the most reliable firearms out of the box I have ever seen. I get on very few forums were people complain about the reliability of their Hi-Point. Also I have owned many, many Taurus's and have only had a couple guns with small issues. Show me a person that says any gun manufacture that puts out as many firearms as Taurus and doesn't have ANY issues and I will show you a liar. And I digress....To be fair I do own a CZ, it has had as many problems as 90% of my Taurus's, i.e. none.
> 
> Congrats on the G2, very hard to find these days, and at $340 I would have also snatched that up. Where did you get it??


You need to get out and around more often. :yawinkle:


----------



## Taurus24

paratrooper said:


> You need to get out and around more often. :yawinkle:


Hey I am not saying they are the best guns, but I failed to read very many post about people that are disappointed with the gun going bang. Find me a manufacture that puts out guns that need to be returned as little as Hi-Point. I swear if you say Kimber, Glock, Ruger, Or Springfield, I will vomit, have owned/fire/used all of them and they had flaws just like any other gun(s) but at a much higher price tag. I own a lot of firearms. But my Hi-Point will eat anything I feed it. Can't say the same about the Glock I have nor the Ruger.


----------



## paratrooper

Most that purchase a Hi-Point firearm, don't have real high expectations. If there's a few operating / functioning issues, they tend to live with them. 

And, when buying a Hi-Point, it's usually not something someone will brag about on a forum. And if they do bring it up and mention having issues or problems with one, it's always tends to be a neighbor's or a friend's. 

Where did you get the idea that Hi-Point firearms are returned to the manufacturer any less than any other brand?

I know several gun shops that plain refuse to sell them, because of their history of malfunctions, issues and problems.

BTW....I own a lot of firearms as well. Not a single Hi-Point to be found in my collection.


----------



## 1911fan

I think a lot can be said about the quality of a gun by taking it apart. Granted all manufacturers have their issues. However I have seen some guns that I would trust my life with. The last hi-point I saw at my gunsmiths looked like the damn thing was sandcasted. Only explanation I get for a reliable hi-point might be the fact the tolerances are so loose it has a hard time jamming like an ak, but this sacrifices accuracy.


----------



## Taurus24

I guess what I am saying is if you are going to bash a gun and or manufacture get your facts straight and don't just go on hype alone. If gun manf. A. produces 2 million guns a year and B. produces 150,000 it would be obvious that you will probably have more issue with gun manf. A. just based on pure numbers. And yet Kimber produces far, far less guns than Taurus/yr and I hear people having issues with those all the time because of the internal parts they use NOT BASHING just an example. I am not on a quest but it just gets old when someone ask an honest question about a Taurus or Hi-Point and someone always has to interject with the usual bashing based on an assumption most of the time, because when I asked them to tell what Taurus they own(ed) it is usual oh "my friend" has one. I have the 995 carbine probably one of my favorite guns. My friends enjoy shooting it too. The only issue I have is too small of magazine capacity. Every gun could have flaws, it would be great if someone could post a pic and show their new firearm without someone bashing it within the first 3 post. I swear some people just hover the many forums and wait for people to post anything about these guns to start a fight or "show" how gun knowledgeable they are. This is a Taurus section, I am confused why, if someone doesn't like them, even comes to this portion of the forum. I know it is a public forum, but these must be the people that go into gun shops and "spread the good word" on their opinion about these and other guns. I am not going into the Glock section and spreading hatred about my experience, I don't go into the Ruger, or Colt, or Kimber section and tell them how I feel about the product because I had this "friend" that owned one and it was (fill in example). It is funny because the LGS I use actually refuses to sell Kimber because he has had so many returned and their CS is dog crap. Do I go out and tell every Tom Dick and Harry....


----------



## paratrooper

I'm not a big fan of Kimber either. 

I hope that makes you feel better about owning a Taurus. :mrgreen:

BTW....Paragraphs are good for a reason. :smt002


----------



## Taurus24

paratrooper said:


> I'm not a big fan of Kimber either.
> 
> I hope that makes you feel better about owning a Taurus. :mrgreen:
> 
> BTW....Paragraphs are good for a reason. :smt002


Paragraphs are for English majors. And yea it does make me feel a little better. I own more than Taurus.....any thing from Colt to Savage hunting rifles. I believe in variety, it is the spice of life you know.


----------



## hud35500

Wow, what a debate. You know, I can remember when Rugers were considered crap guns, just because they were inexpensive. S&W built some awesome handguns back in the 80's that were affordable, but no one bought them! My philosphy is, if you like it and it works for you, fantastic! I'm not into disrepecting anyones choice of firearms. All manufacturers build stinkers at some point, it doesn't mean all their guns are crap. I like Taurus products, they are an innovative company. I also like Sig handguns. Personally, I think most gun problems/malfunctions are down to the user. People screw up far more than machines do.

BTW, I got the PT111G2 from Woodbury Outfitters.


----------



## Taurus24

hud35500 said:


> Wow, what a debate. You know, I can remember when Rugers were considered crap guns, just because they were inexpensive. S&W built some awesome handguns back in the 80's that were affordable, but no one bought them! My philosphy is, if you like it and it works for you, fantastic! I'm not into disrepecting anyones choice of firearms. All manufacturers build stinkers at some point, it doesn't mean all their guns are crap. I like Taurus products, they are an innovative company. I also like Sig handguns. Personally, I think most gun problems/malfunctions are down to the user. People screw up far more than machines do.
> 
> BTW, I got the PT111G2 from Woodbury Outfitters.


They only have two Taurus's right now and they are both revolvers.


----------



## Taurus24

Gunblast.com did a review on this gun.

Shooting the Taurus PT-111 Millennium G2 Compact 9mm Semi-Auto Pistol - Gunblast.com - YouTube

I enjoy his reviews.


----------



## berettatoter

hud35500 said:


> I've always liked Taurus handguns. They can be quirky, but they've always worked for me. The latest is the PT-111 G2. Nice trigger and great ergonomics. Re-strike is a plus. At $340.00, what's not to like.


Dog gone, that's nice looking! I had a PT-111 (older style) that ran fine for me for a long time before I had to have the extractor replaced on it, but it only took Taurus about two weeks to do the work and it was fine after that. Nice pistol!


----------



## berettatoter

paratrooper said:


> Most that purchase a Hi-Point firearm, don't have real high expectations. If there's a few operating / functioning issues, they tend to live with them.
> 
> And, when buying a Hi-Point, it's usually not something someone will brag about on a forum. And if they do bring it up and mention having issues or problems with one, it's always tends to be a neighbor's or a friend's.
> 
> Where did you get the idea that Hi-Point firearms are returned to the manufacturer any less than any other brand?
> 
> I know several gun shops that plain refuse to sell them, because of their history of malfunctions, issues and problems.
> 
> BTW....I own a lot of firearms as well. Not a single Hi-Point to be found in my collection.


Can't we "gun owners" just get along?:watching:


----------



## asm

The PT111 G2 is a great gun. Mine is 100% reliable, very accurate, easy to shoot and conceal IMO.


----------



## Kat3eWhit

The latest is the PT-111 G2. Nice trigger and great ergonomics.


----------



## Idahokid

Nice looking pistol for sure.


----------



## Idahokid

hud35500 said:


> What I thought !


sweet.


----------



## Kruzen

My PT 111 Gen 2 is my carry pistol, put my Sig nest to my bed. The Tuarus is small, holds 12 and one in the pipe, shoots perfect and has a safety and double strike capability. Sweet little gun for the money.


Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------



## Maxit

I own this gun and love it. Small enough to carry and big enough to enjoy shooting. Love the trigger and the DA/SA and it breaks down easy. Shoots anything I feed it. It's also one of the biggest 9mm bargains around. Right now Palmetto State Armory has it for $240. Add in the lifetime transferable warranty and it's a no brainer buy IMO.


----------



## RobbK

Hey I am new here I have had a pt111 G2 since January and I have to say it is the Best pistol Taurus has made in some time. I generally am a Springfield guy but I would not hesitate to recommend the G2 to anyone that asked.


----------



## JonG

Thanks to those who have responded who own this gun. I am shopping for my first gun and this has risen to the top of my list based on online reviews which are unanimously good... And of course price. At the same time I am trying to listen with respect to those who have had bad experiences with other Taurus firearms. Is there any who have had bad experiences with the PT111 G2 specifically?


----------



## 44magFMJ

Taurus24 said:


> ..... I swear some people just hover the many forums and wait for people to post anything about these guns to start a fight or "show" how gun knowledgeable they are. This is a Taurus section, I am confused why, if someone doesn't like them, even comes to this portion of the forum....


That's been my take on all this all along. Why the people here that do NOT like Taurus firearms even take time out of their day to come to this section for the express purpose of bashing this brand?

If I don't like a particular gun brand, I don't waste my time going over to that section to lambaste them. It's just something about these 'bashers' here, like you say, that appears to be that they have to show how much smarter they are than anyone who would buy a Taurus.

Guess they have just too much time on their hands.


----------



## ta485

I have had my G2 for a year now. No problems. Runs like clockwork. I like it. Sold my Sig after shooting the G2.


----------



## JonG

I bought the G2, but haven't yet found the opportunity to shoot it. Handling it, cleaning it, etc., I think I will like it. But, since there haven't been any responses to my question about owners of this gun who have had problems... Should I surmise there aren't any? There has to be some. No matter how well a product is made, there are always some...


----------



## PT111Pro

I have the PT111Pro and always want to replace it with the G2. The problem is the PT111Pro can't be killed. I don't know what to do with it but not even rolling over with a semi truck gave me an excuse to replace the gun. This PT 111's are just indestructible. So I have to keep it. BTW I am really happy with it.
I put William sights on it and with this setup it is a very accurate SA/DA gun even on the range and lectures a lesson to guns that are much higher ranked in the gun-shelves.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

1911fan said:


> I think a lot can be said about the quality of a gun by taking it apart. Granted all manufacturers have their issues. However I have seen some guns that I would trust my life with. The last hi-point I saw at my gunsmiths looked like the damn thing was sandcasted. Only explanation I get for a reliable hi-point might be the fact the tolerances are so loose it has a hard time jamming like an ak, but this sacrifices accuracy.


Exactly. I have fired a few hi points and it was like shooting shotgun. The carbine was a plain disgrace.

But. They are American made with a lifetime warranty. The one I had may have been a lemon.


----------



## berettatoter

Sierra_Hunter said:


> Exactly. I have fired a few hi points and it was like shooting shotgun. The carbine was a plain disgrace.
> 
> But. They are American made with a lifetime warranty. The one I had may have been a lemon.


My Hi Points run great. My Taurus PT-738, and PT-111 G2 also run great.


----------



## Greybeard

Here we go again.................were is the TAURUS HATERS sub-forum?Popcornsmilie


----------



## joebeasley

JonG said:


> Is there any who have had bad experiences with the PT111 G2 specifically?


I bought the stainless and all black g2. Extractor fell out of the stainless after 150 rounds. Taurus repaired in three weeks at no cost. No problems 250 rounds later.

The all black g2 has over 600 rounds with no issues.


----------



## desertman

joebeasley:


> I bought the stainless and all black g2. Extractor fell out of the stainless after 150 rounds


Good thing it didn't happen if or when your life depended on it.


----------



## desertman

Greybeard:


> Here we go again.................were is the TAURUS HATERS sub-forum?


It's not a matter of being a "HATER". There's just too many complaints about Taurus products. And too many who refuse to accept it. Many of us could easily have boughten Taurus products but choose not to because of it's history of problems and complaints. You buy what you like, however let the buyer beware.


----------



## joebeasley

desertman said:


> joebeasley:
> 
> Good thing it didn't happen if or when your life depended on it.


I usually put 500 rounds through before I trust a gun with my life. This is a range gun I use for practice. Good trigger, shoots where I aim. I'll keep it...


----------



## desertman

joebeasley;


> This is a range gun I use for practice


As such then it really doesn't matter for the buyer, unless of course they don't mind sending it back to the factory for repairs. For me that's just plain unacceptable even for a "range gun". But for those looking to purchase a firearm for self defense is a different story. Especially if it will be their first gun and the only gun that they own. They will have to put a few thousand rounds through that firearm in order to become proficient with it. For those types of people it is imperative that they purchase a firearm from a manufacturer with a proven track record. You never know, round five hundred and one may be the round that your life depends on. Sure, all manufacturers have had problems with some of their products. And yes you could have a problem with a quality firearm from a reputable manufacturer. But the odds of it happening are far less than one of a questionable past and or present.


----------



## Greybeard

Every Taurus post I read on this forum ends up the same way. If their products are so unreliable, how do they stay in business?


----------



## desertman

Greybeard:


> If their products are so unreliable, how do they stay in business


I don't know for sure but price plays a major factor. A lot of people walk into a gun store and see them laying side by side with other makes. Just by looking at them and handling them, they do not look or feel much different. People probably think; well this one is much cheaper than it's higher priced counterpart and it feels and looks just the same, so they end up buying it. Hell, who doesn't want to save a few bucks? But for any serious use; how much is your life worth in order to save a few bucks?

My neighbor bought one of their polymer revolvers and the damn thing locked up the moment she tried to pull the trigger, before she even had the chance to fire it. Trouble is she bought it from a retail sporting goods store where the salesman didn't know jack shit about guns. She walked in wanting a gun for self protection, looked into the display case and said "I'll take that one". Filled out Form 4473 paid her money and walked out the door. There are a lot of people that are like that. Now she has the hassle of sending it back to the factory waiting and wondering when she will get it back. Let's just hope she doesn't need it before then. For the record she is a real estate agent, her chief motivation for wanting to carry a gun.

Others probably like the looks and feel of them, I don't know. Of course there are many who are satisfied with theirs and have had no issues with them. Unfortunately there are just too many that have. You do get what you pay for.

One things for sure you do not see too many of them in the hands of the nations law enforcement agencies or the military. There has to be a reason why?

I hope I've presented a rational argument as to why I would not recommend that people buy handguns of questionable quality. If Taurus made a superior product or even one that is equal to it's counterparts you wouldn't hear of too many people bashing them. It is what it is.


----------



## Greybeard

From what I read on this forum, Taurus has either poor or non-existent quality control. When you charge $100-$600 less than other makers for a similar product, you have to cut cost somewhere. If you get a good one, it is a bargain but , from what I read on this forum, you have a better than average chance of getting a gun with issues from Taurus. 

I know that Taurus guns are either made in USA or Brazil, is there any difference in QC depending on where were made?


----------



## PT111Pro

It's all true Graybeard. They all know what they talking about. Trust them.


----------



## Greybeard

It just kind of cracks me up the way some members are so committed to saving us all from Taurus. Kind of like some liberals are committed to saving us from ourselves.


----------



## desertman

Greybeard:


> It just kind of cracks me up the way some members are so committed to saving us all from Taurus. Kind of like some liberals are committed to saving us from ourselves.


No, no nothing like that. It's giving advise to those who are considering buying one for the first time. Not directed toward those who currently own and are satisfied with them. Like them or not Taurus does indeed have more issues regarding quality control than other makers of firearms. To my knowledge all Taurus products are made in Brazil.


----------



## Greybeard

desertman said:


> Greybeard:
> 
> To my knowledge all Taurus products are made in Brazil.


Taurus International MFG, Inc. Factory Tour


----------



## Shipwreck

desertman said:


> Greybeard:
> 
> No, no nothing like that. It's giving advise to those who are considering buying one for the first time. Not directed toward those who currently own and are satisfied with them.


Sho nuff.


----------



## 44magFMJ

Greybeard said:


> Every Taurus post I read on this forum ends up the same way. If their products are so unreliable, how do they stay in business?


Agreed. My take is why do all these self-anointed 'Paul Revere's' think we need to be "warned" about Taurus products? They either have to assume we're too stupid to think for ourselves OR are unable to think at all & they must do it for us.

To all you Taurus 'Paul Revere's' out there : We don't need your help.


----------



## Rickster49

I never was a Taurus basher although until a few years ago I didn't have much faith in them...Then I couldn't resist a used chrome model 22 for $100. It feeds everything and has been totally reliable. Most recently I purchased a brand new PT111 G2 Pro in 9mm for the bargain price of $200 through Sportsmens Warehouse. It has performed flawlessly with factory ammo or full power reloads with jacketed bullets. My only FTF have been with some overly light loaded cast bullets. I cannot fault the little Taurus for this. Any of my several 9s will malfunction similarly. Yes, I would trust my life to this pistol after I have put a few hundred more rounds through it...I just added a Model PT 92 AFS 9mm to my collection. It is a very handsome pistol (two tone) and to my eyes it appears to be very well made. I will get to shoot it for the first time latter this week...No desire to start a Beretta vs Taurus quality war dialog, but I much prefer the new Taurus cocked and locked or decocker safety over the the Beretta decocker only.


----------



## Goldwing

It's interesting how you rarely read about someone defending a Smith or Sig or Glock or any other quality pistol when there is a problem with one of their guns. The conversation is usually focused on the great customer service and how quickly the customer got their gun back. If you want to sell me on a Taurus, then tell me why the people in charge at Taurus will not sell factory made Taurus parts to qualified gunsmiths. Sounds to me like they are ashamed of their own products.

GW


----------



## Livingthedream

JonG said:


> Thanks to those who have responded who own this gun. I am shopping for my first gun and this has risen to the top of my list based on online reviews which are unanimously good... And of course price. At the same time I am trying to listen with respect to those who have had bad experiences with other Taurus firearms. Is there any who have had bad experiences with the PT111 G2 specifically?


I will try to keep this short and to the point. First I am not new to firearms own and used many. Several years ago I was looking for a high capacity 9mm cc gun and came across the Taurus pt-111 millennium pro. It fit the bill and I did some research and felt pretty comfortable with the purchase. Have to say I enjoyed carrying and shooting it . I heard about a possible recall involving Taurus and my pt millennium pro contacted Taurus CS to get some info then the nightmare started. Taurus recommended that I send my pt in for inspection so I agreed. After several weeks I contacted Cs to find out what the outcome was they told me that the gun failed inspection and would be replaced with a new G2 9mm. Ok not so bad right. Wrong. They told me it would take up to six months to receive my replacement very unhappy with that I asked if they could just send my pt millennium pro back to me. They told me that they would have to notify the atf and let them know that they were mailing me back a unsafe firearm and it had to be recorded.
Ok now not wishing to have that liability problem I decided to wait for the replacement. MY local gun shop forwarded the FFL information to them. After 5 months got a call from local gun shop the G2 had arrived not a word from Taurus that gun had been shipped . Took possession of the gun and cleaned it and took to the range and was ok with it until the trigger safety blade snapped in half. Called Taurus CS told me to send in for repair told could take up to 8 weeks the part is not currently available. I would advise anyone considering purchasing a Taurus to put your money towards another brand. Their business practices are terrible ,dealing with their customer service is the worst in the industry. Their Quality control is non existent. They just roll them off the assembly line and box em quantity over quality is their motto. Will never ever buy another Taurus. Tried to see if I could sell the gun at several gun shops and no won would even consider it. So am going put in my safe and maybe someday someone will offer me something for it. Stay away from anything Taurus


----------



## desertman

44magFMJ said:


> Agreed. My take is why do all these self-anointed 'Paul Revere's' think we need to be "warned" about Taurus products? They either have to assume we're too stupid to think for ourselves OR are unable to think at all & they must do it for us.
> 
> *To all you Taurus 'Paul Revere's' out there : We don't need your help.*


Fine, YOU may not, but others might. One of the purposes for having a forum such as this one. When you use the word "we" you sound like you're a spokesperson for everyone. Everyone is entitled to their opinions whether one likes it our not. It's guaranteed under our 1st Amendment.

None of this has anything to do with whether one thinks others are stupid or not or whether one can think for themselves. If I didn't know a God damn thing about guns and was looking to buy one, I would certainly want to hear as many opinions about as many different brands as possible especially from people who have owned or who've had problems with them. And not having to rely on firearms publications that receive paid advertisements from those manufacturers.

As for Taurus' products they are what they are. Unless that company gets it's act together nothing will ever change that. Let the buyer beware.


----------



## Livingthedream

desertman said:


> Fine, YOU may not, but others might. One of the purposes for having a forum such as this one. When you use the word "we" you sound like you're a spokesperson for everyone. Everyone is entitled to their opinions whether one likes it our not. It's guaranteed under our 1st Amendment.
> 
> None of this has anything to do with whether one thinks others are stupid or not or whether one can think for themselves. If I didn't know a God damn thing about guns and was looking to buy one, I would certainly want to hear as many opinions about as many different brands as possible especially from people who have owned or who've had problems with them. And not having to rely on firearms publications that receive paid advertisements from those manufacturers.
> 
> As for Taurus' products they are what they are. Unless that company gets it's act together nothing will ever change that. Let the buyer beware.


Amen...............................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I wish I would have checked out this forum for info on Taurus products before purchasing my Pt-111 9mm. I made the mistake of listening to revues on another Taurus forum that is mostly one sided. Got stuck with a lot of aggravation.


----------



## Wyoming_1977

If my life were on the line and my only means of self defense was firing a Taurus or a Hi-Point, I'd rather throw a rock. It would be more accurate and more consistent. I'm poor as dirt, but even I can have enough self control to save my sheckels to buy decent weapons.


----------



## Jimdawgfan1955

Anyone know where I can get a new PT111 G2 at the $200 price? They only last a couple hours online before they are gone..

Thanks!


----------



## Eliduc

I got mine in January for $225. Had to search around the Internet for awhile. The only thing that I hate about my G2 Millenium 9mm is that I don't want to shoot my GP 100 much anymore. I got the gun for conceal carry. I shot a five shot 1.25 inch group with it yesterday from 20 feet. Three of the shots were cutting the left edge of a one inch red dot. The other two were a little further to the left. The shots were spaced a second or two apart. This is with my 75 year old eyes. I have never touched the sights with a screwdriver. What's not to like about this gun? It's light, 20 oz. it's spooky accurate. It's reliable. It feels good in the hand. It has a 12 shot mag. The recoil is not big. It's easy to field strip and reassemble. It's not bad looking. It's affordable. For a good, reliable shooter I don't know why anyone would pay more. 

I also have an Ultralight 2" 38 special. There is nothing wrong with it either except that it is a bear to shoot like any other snubby and has pink grips. It was given to us because my son in law's wife didn't like it. It would be a great carry gun If I could hit anything with it. It's not the gun it's me. The recoil is too painful and the grip is too small. 

I have an ultra compact Titan 25 cal that was given to me decades ago. I have shot it twice. You don't even know it's in your pocket but it only pushes a 50 grain bullet at 740 fps. Probably enough to tick an aggressor off. It is comfortable in the hand though and accurate at 25 feet. It's worth about $50 and has a left handed paddle holster that is worth more than the gun. I stripped it down the other night and the build quality didn't look bad. Some of these older Saturday Night Specials might have better quality than the price indicates.


----------



## Eliduc

My son has a Springfield 9mm, a Ruger 22 semi auto and an expensive 911 45. They all malfunction occasionally. The g2 has had fantastic reviews and is the number one best selling Semi Auto right now. They are hard to find they are so popular. It is guns like these that will improve the Taurus reputation.


----------



## Freethought

Greybeard said:


> Every Taurus post I read on this forum ends up the same way. If their products are so unreliable, how do they stay in business?


 Ahhh yes the frequent whine of those who have consumed the Taurus Kool-Aid , oh and by the way , when theses posts turn up in " new posts " , folks tend to answer 'em. If you don't like that then it says more about YOUR control freak tendencies and attempted censorship of those who would tell the truth as regards YOUR over-rated " God Manufacturer of Firearms" than anything else , I find it odd ( and highly amusing) that the biggest snivelers on the entire InterWebz when detractors tell the truth about a sidearm are those who bought a Taurus , kinda reminds me of those who purchased a Ford Pinto.

" But it's a GOOD car really..................really really..............it IS.....................REALLY!!!! don't YOU DARE say nuttin BAD about it......it's really REALLY GuuuuuuuuRRRRRReeeeeeAT.............Really".

Tell ya what there " 44FMJ"............I'll say what I damn please about Taurus , you can squeal all ya want and I won't much care. Oh and should you possess a Taurus example of a .44 mag , go ahead and fire the same type of loads out of it that I stuff through Rugers and Freedom Arms revolvers..............I dare ya. See how long that junk stands up to stout loadings.

Now go light a candle on the Taurus altar and genuflect towards Brazil.


----------



## Thenanz

Hello, I have the Pt100 g2 pro. I am looking for a video of complete disassembly. I want to get the trigger group out but can not find anything that explainers how.
Can you help?


----------



## Shepherd0728

I just purchased a PT111 G2 and was wondering if it matters if it matters if I use 9mm luger or 9mm luger+P ammo? This is my first handgun. I'm a US Soldier and am pretty comfortable around M4's and such but not to familiar with handguns. Could someone help me out.


----------



## Shipwreck

Shepherd0728 said:


> I just purchased a PT111 G2 and was wondering if it matters if it matters if I use 9mm luger or 9mm luger+P ammo? This is my first handgun. I'm a US Soldier and am pretty comfortable around M4's and such but not to familiar with handguns. Could someone help me out.


Just use 9mm luger.

9mm+p has more recoil and wears the gun faster. Pretty much all gun manufacturers recommend against long term use of +p ammo, as it wears on the gun faster. And no offense, but since you are talking about a Taurus brand of firearm, I would NOT recommend the use of +p in it.


----------



## firefighter120

You can use +P, I just wouldn't use it all the time. I have a Pt111 g2 and have used it a couple of times. I normally use just standard FMJ for the range and if I carry it I use a good HP, but not in +P. Not sure why people automatically think you can't use+P just because it's a Taurus. This gun has been 100% reliable for me and I like it alot.


----------



## desertman

firefighter120 said:


> You can use +P, I just wouldn't use it all the time. I have a Pt111 g2 and have used it a couple of times. I normally use just standard FMJ for the range and if I carry it I use a good HP, but not in +P. *Not sure why people automatically think you can't use+P just because it's a Taurus.* This gun has been 100% reliable for me and I like it alot.


Because of Taurus quality control issues. Like 'em or not they are what they are. It's kind of like buying tools from Harbor Freight. They'll do the job for occasional use, may even last a lifetime with that kind of use. But you won't find them in too many automotive shops.


----------



## Livingthedream

Taurus guns are inexpensive and as a result are made cheaply. They are the harbor freights of the gun industry. People buy them because they are inexpensive and mimic the good quality reliable guns.


----------



## firefighter120

Paid less for my Ruger ......Is it the Harbor Freight too. I just think it's ridiculous to bash any brand. I have seen bad reviews on SIG, Glock, S&W, etc. but I am smart enough to realize the are all a mechanical item and things will break or jam on all of them at some point.


----------



## Livingthedream

firefighter120 said:


> Paid less for my Ruger ......Is it the Harbor Freight too. I just think it's ridiculous to bash any brand. I have seen bad reviews on SIG, Glock, S&W, etc. but I am smart enough to realize the are all a mechanical item and things will break or jam on all of them at some point.


Ruger does not make crappy firearms. Ruger is not a ignorant co. that forgoes testing their products for safety issues before production. Taurus quality control sucks. And roomer has it their might be a recall on their trigger safety blades of all their new guns that they are sending out as replacements for the recalled guns. Ruger does not have a recall on several models of their firearms . Ruger Parts are available and Cs can not even compare to Taurus.


----------



## firefighter120

And you base your opinion on owning a Taurus or just because your an internet expert ? If you have never owned one your opinion means nothing as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Livingthedream

Eliduc said:


> My son has a Springfield 9mm, a Ruger 22 semi auto and an expensive 911 45. They all malfunction occasionally. The g2 has had fantastic reviews and is the number one best selling Semi Auto right now. They are hard to find they are so popular. It is guns like these that will improve the Taurus reputation.


They are popular because they (Taurus) has been running major discounts on them because they have to raise millions of dollars to pay for law suit and replacements for all the guns they have to replace because of it. Most G2's become very appealing to new shooters because of the way they feel and the cost. I was a long time member of Taurus armed .net
I have read those so called good revues and was duped into buying 2 G2's. Big mistake by me. I became caught up in the whole recall issue with my PT-111 MillPro. It was ugly.
Had to wait 4 months for a replacement and some are still waiting for replacements.Then after 500 rounds trigger safety blade broke in half. Now it is sitting at Taurus waiting on parts. It has been 8 Weeks and counting.They still have not received replacement part.They have had my G2 longer than I have. Talked to CS today and they tell me they are inundated with phone calls about the issue ,which tells me they must have Thousands of G2's with this issue and more. I had mentioned a year ago that there was going to be major quallity issues with the replacement guns because to many were being produced to quickly with very little quality control . Now the sh$$ is really going to hit the fan.I own several handguns from different manufacturers and never would amagine that a gun manufacturer could be so horrible in multiple areas.


----------



## Livingthedream

firefighter120 said:


> And you base your opinion on owning a Taurus or just because your an internet expert ? If you have never owned one your opinion means nothing as far as I am concerned.


I owned 2 of them. Both G2's one is in Miami now after 2 months still waiting on trigger safety blade replacement and have since sold my other G2 because of it and was a senior member of Taurusarmed.net. So I do know of which I speak.


----------



## hud35500

Why did you send your G2 pistol back to Taurus? The recall didn't include the G2. I own 2 and have over 1000 through them with zero issues.


----------



## Livingthedream

hud35500 said:


> Why did you send your G2 pistol back to Taurus? The recall didn't include the G2. I own 2 and have over 1000 through them with zero issues.


The Trigger safety blade snapped in 2. There is a growing problem with the recoil springs and trigger safety blades breaking. There is a pole on another forum that suggests that up to 10% of the G2's are having this issue which would amount to about 1000 of them at the very least.


----------



## joepolo

Just incase any one is waiting to get the G2 repaired with the broken safety trigger, I was told they got them in but they can't tell how long to fix them cause they have so many to repair. The recoil springs seems to be the next problem to go I found a couple other forums talking about them. I was told to watch how I talk about Taurus on a different forum, all I did was mention the 1st. admenment and truth and they left me alone. HaHa. Well this is bs got a email from Taurus said sorry made a mistake triggers did not come in. So I called and was told a different story now they say the triggers they got in are defective wtf does that mean, so I asked and they said they're are the same as the one in it so they won't install them. I asked if they are redesigning them they said not sure just won't put the ones they got in. Then I asked how long anywhere fro 1 to 6 weeks maybe, what a answer. So glad I picked up the XD, I do have a sig 380 just wanted a 9mm to carry.


----------



## Livingthedream

joepolo said:


> Just incase any one is waiting to get the G2 repaired with the broken safety trigger, I was told they got them in but they can't tell how long to fix them cause they have so many to repair. The recoil springs seems to be the next problem to go I found a couple other forums talking about them. I was told to watch how I talk about Taurus on a different forum, all I did was mention the 1st. admenment and truth and they left me alone. HaHa. Well this is bs got a email from Taurus said sorry made a mistake triggers did not come in. So I called and was told a different story now they say the triggers they got in are defective wtf does that mean, so I asked and they said they're are the same as the one in it so they won't install them. I asked if they are redesigning them they said not sure just won't put the ones they got in. Then I asked how long anywhere fro 1 to 6 weeks maybe, what a answer. So glad I picked up the XD, I do have a sig 380 just wanted a 9mm to carry.


Thanks for the info.I can just picture all their Cs reps laughing about it when they hang up the phone . My belief is they are blowing smoke up our asses. They are probably going to do a redesign to strengthen the blade. Then all the G2 owners are going to want the upgrade. What a cluster Taurus is. Bunch of jackasses running the company . I posted that this was going to happen 6 months ago on Taurus armed ,got ridiculed for saying it by all the Taurus kiss asses there.


----------



## joepolo

I just don't understand why some people get so upset when they don't understand the frustration people are going through. Taurus just had a massive recall on some of they're guns, now the guns that they are replacing them with are starting to go bad, safety trigger blades, and recoil springs, if you have a good gun from Taurus that's great enjoy it. I bought the PT111G2 in early Dec.2015 the end of Jan. 2016, it went back to Taurus to get a simple safety trigger in it , and guess what it's still there, they give no explanation of what is taking so long, at first it was the parts are on back order, then they say they got them but they are the same as what is in the guns know so they won't install them. This is why I'm so frustrated, we're talking a simple little part that's keeping many guns in Florida. I believe this gives some of us a reason to bash the company, not the people that have and had good luck with the ones they own. It just stinks that the company won't tell you why they can't fix a problem. Again just my opinion, but be careful if you own one of these new G2's.


----------



## Livingthedream

joepolo said:


> I just don't understand why some people get so upset when they don't understand the frustration people are going through. Taurus just had a massive recall on some of they're guns, now the guns that they are replacing them with are starting to go bad, safety trigger blades, and recoil springs, if you have a good gun from Taurus that's great enjoy it. I bought the PT111G2 in early Dec.2015 the end of Jan. 2016, it went back to Taurus to get a simple safety trigger in it , and guess what it's still there, they give no explanation of what is taking so long, at first it was the parts are on back order, then they say they got them but they are the same as what is in the guns know so they won't install them. This is why I'm so frustrated, we're talking a simple little part that's keeping many guns in Florida. I believe this gives some of us a reason to bash the company, not the people that have and had good luck with the ones they own. It just stinks that the company won't tell you why they can't fix a problem. Again just my opinion, but be careful if you own one of these new G2's.


Well said!!!! Just think that most new G2 owners are basically newbies drawn in by the low prices and think that this kind of thing is normal for gun manufacturers. More experienced gun owners who have dealt with multiple reputable gun manufacturers know better. We realize that Taurus is a company in shambles and have no idea what they are doing anymore and do not care about their reputation.


----------



## joepolo

Just a little update on the safety trigger problems, back on backorder and a 8 week turnaround time. Just gotta love the BS you get. Well I'll keep this one short.


----------



## Cannon

I've been very happy with my Taurus G2 I have yet to find a brand of ammo that wont work in this G2. Bought it 1-1/2yrs ago for just less than 240.00 inc. taxes & fees from Palmetto State Armory with the thought if nothing else it will be a truck gun. But its turned into a very nice CC pistol that I now use as one of my EDC's! And of late I've seen them on special for 199.00 at several online sites, a great pistol for the price!


----------

